# Could somebody please help me with a new sig?



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey guys i know it's quite a big ask but if anyone feels generous with their time could you PRETTY PLEASE make me a sig for 2012, it's my 2012 FFL Team. raise01:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

bumpity bump..


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I can give it a shot but judging by your sig I'm nowhere near as good as you anyway haha. Anyway I recon it would be better if I could use different pics for Cain and Silva


----------

